# How to play minecraft manhunt on the Bedrock version



## Nerdtendo (Aug 26, 2020)

Hey everyone. I made a little structure that you can use to play minecraft manhunt with your friends on bedrock.

FEATURES:

- compasses always point to the specified player (only in overworld)

- every player receives a compass upon respawning

- works no matter how far you run in the world

SETUP:


download the behavior pack that is right here https://drive.google.com/file/d/19MTKweDxuzusTSHUnXAU1qgEJikgqW3E/view?usp=sharing


click on the file to load it into Minecraft


Create a new world. Enable the "Show coordinates", "allow cheats", and "experimental gameplay" option.


In the "behavior packs" option, activate the "manhunt commandhunt" behavior pack. You may need to do this twice. You'll know you have it working when it moves to the "Active" tab from the "My packs" tab.


Name your world and create!


enter the command /gamerule commandblockoutput false


enter creative mode with the command /gamemode c


give yourself a structure block with the command /give @s structure_block


Place the structure block near spawn. Right click it.


Change the box that says "save" to "load"


in the textbox beneath it, type in "manhunt" and then press load from the box to the right.


stand over the few blocks you just loaded and enter the command /tickingarea add circle ~ ~ ~ 4


right click the purple command block that is not chained to a green one. Replace the gamertag "N3rdt3ndo" with the gamertag of whoever will be the "speedrunner"


Have your friends join the world. Make sure they set their spawn point by right clicking the bed. At that point, start the game!


----------

